

On centralized vs. decentralized ledgers - jarsin
https://medium.com/@itnom/on-centralized-vs-decentralized-ledgers-e2cd9d387235

======
danbruc
What did I just read? This looks to me like a grab bag of random bits and
pieces from mathematics and a bit of philosophy. Where is the link between the
points and to the title?

